# سبعة مقالات هامة على شكل رسائل تصلح للشباب والخدام وهي تخص البنيان الروحي (الجزء الثاني)



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2018)

* تابع سلسلة مقالات هامة للبنيان الروحي تصلح للشباب والخدام*
*هدف هذه المقالات التعرف على كيف نحيا مسيحيين حقيقيين بشكل عملي
*​*وقد  تم تجميعهم في كُتيب تم وضعه في المنتدى وعلى الفيس بوك، وسأضعها هنا بنفس  الترتيب بسبب عدم قدرة البعض على تحميل الكتيب، وهذه المقالات تم وضعها  بشكل منفرد في المنتدى، وهذا هو الجزء الثاني أو الكتيب الثاني، ويحتوي على  7 مقالات، ولتحميل الكتاب بصيغة PDF ممكن تضغط على اللنك الموجود هنا أسفل  الموضوع.*
*_____*
*
*
*كتاب رقم 52 بتاريخ 31/8/2018
 عنوان الكتاب: مقالات في التوبة والإرشاد الروحي (الجزء الثاني)










هذا الكُتيب عبارة عن سبعة مقالات مهمة للشباب والخدام 
من جهة الخبرة  والبنيان الروحي
ولتحميل الموضوع بصيغة PDF 

أضغط هنــــــــــــــا​*​


----------



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]المقالة الحادية عشر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دوافع النفس الخفية ما بين سقوطها ونموها السليم*​​​ ​ *v  **[FONT=&quot]سلام في روح الاتضاع والمحبة المنسكبة من الله*[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]حقاً أن كل من لا يدرك وصية الرب ولا يعرف إرادته فأنه – طبيعياً دون أن يدري – يتبع هواه الخاص فيسير في طريق يظهر أمامه مستقيماً، كله راحة لنفسه ويتفق مع شعور قلبه وعاطفته ولكن عاقبته طريق الموت (أمثال 14: 12)، لذلك نرى كثيرون في البداية (عند معرفة مخلصنا الصالح وبدء حياتهم الروحية) تحركهم غيرة وحماسة عظيمة تجعلهم يشعرون بفرح غامر عظيم، مع أنه على مستوى الواقع العملي مصدره هو تقلبات النفس الغير سوية، وهو عادةً يأتي من شدة التأثر الخارجي من كلمة في اجتماع أو من شخصية مشهورة مؤثرة بكلامها، أو قد يكون متأثر من قوة الألفاظ والتعبيرات التي يسمعها أو يقرأها، لكن في الحقيقة كل هذا الفرح والحماسة عبارة عن هياج عاطفي متقلب، وبالتالي الشعور  بالراحة والسلام في هذا الجو هو سلام زائف متغير بطبعه، لأنه بعد فترة ينقلب هذا الشعور – بعدما يذهب تأثيره المؤقت – إلى حزن وكآبة شديدة تضغط هؤلاء الناس وتحل فيهم كل أوصال المحبة التي لم تكتمل في قلوبهم بعد. [/FONT]
 *v  **[FONT=&quot]أما من يجلس متأنياً في صلوات كثيرة عند نهر كلمة الحياة، *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]إنجيل بشارة الملكوت، نطق الله الحي، واضعاً في قلبه وفكره أنه لن يتبع سوى إرادة الرب المعلنة في كلمته، فأنه يتحمل مشقات كثيرة في البداية (بسبب صراعه مع أهواء قلبه الخفية وميولة الرديئة والتقلبات المزاجية المتغيرة) إلى أن يصل إلى ضبط النفس والتخلص من الهياج العاطفي المتقلب ويُميزه، ويستطيع أن يُفرق ما بينه وبين الفرح الحقيقي ومسرة العزاء الذي مصدره روح الله، فبالصبر والمثابرة بدوام في قراءة كلمة الله ممزوجة بالصلوات والتوسل بروح الودعة والاتضاع والخضوع تحت يد الله القوية، يصل إنسان الله للتطهير والتبرير فيدخل في راحة المسيح فتهدأ نفسه ويفرح كثيراً جداً ويحصل على سلاماً ثابتاً لا يُنزع منه.[/FONT]
 *v  **[FONT=&quot]ولهذا ينبغي علينا جميعاً ألا نتسرع *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]في عمل أي شيء على هوانا ترتاح له نفوسنا، وتهتاج له عواطفنا، حتى لو كان في مظهره صالح ونافع للبعض والجميع يمتدحنا من أجله، بل ونجده متوافق مع الاندفاعات الروحية التي لنا، بل ينبغي أن ننتظر ونتأنى جداً ونصغي للتعليم الإلهي متوسلين للروح القدس أن يرشدنا ويوجهنا ويفتح آذان قلبنا وينقينا من دوافعنا الخفية الباطلة وتقلباتنا المزاجية المضطربة، ويهدينا لطريق الحق المرسوم من الله لا الناس، ولا من أنفسنا، لأن كل واحد وله ما يتناسب مع شخصيته وحياته مع المسيح وفق مشيئته وتدبيره الحسن الذي للنفس.[/FONT]
 *v  **[FONT=&quot]فيا إخوتي انتبهوا لأنفسكم، *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]لأن كثيرون بدأوا الطريق بداية حقيقية ومفرحة لنفوسهم جداً، ونالوا لمسة إلهية حقيقية، وتذوقوا خبرة روحية غيرت مجرى حياتهم فعلياً، ولكن بسبب عدم تأنيهم ومعرفة نفوسهم على حقيقتها – غير مدركين أنهم ما زالوا أطفالاً في الروح – وانتظروا في صلوات كثيرة مع الجلوس بهدوء مع الكتاب المقدس (يومياً) لتنقية قلوبهم وتطهير ضمائرهم، ضلوا الطريق وطعنوا أنفسهم بأوجاع كثيرة لا تنتهي، وذلك لأنهم لم يستطيعوا أن يميزوا ما بين انفعالاتهم الطبيعية الصادرة من هوى نفوسهم وشدة تأثرهم النفسي وهياجهم العاطفي، وبين وصية الله وإرادته الحقيقية التي ينبغي أن يتبعوها بإخلاص وصبر ومثابرة للنهاية.[/FONT]
 *v  **[FONT=&quot]لذلك أعملوا يقيناً: *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]أن اتبعنا هوانا الخاص، فلن نحظى بمعونة الله التي تُدَّعم كل طرق الإنسان وتُنجحها، لأنه إن فعل أحد شيئاً متصوراً إنه من قِبَلّ الرب بينما هو في حقيقته صدى لإرادته الخاصة، فإن الرب لن يُساعده، فتمتلئ نفسه مرارة ويكون قلبه ضعيفاً في كل عمل تمتد إليه أيديه، وبحجة التقدم والنمو يُمكن أن يسير في طريق خاطئ مُعاكس يؤدي به لموت نفسي وروحي مُحقق، إلى أن يسخر في النهاية من الإيمان نفسه ويتغرب عن الله مبتعداً بعيداً عنه.[/FONT]
 *v  **[FONT=&quot]صدقوني يا إخوتي كم رأيت وسمعت من أُناس تجاديف *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]واضحة واستهزاء بالكتاب المقدس، بل والطريق الروحي كله، مع أنهم كانوا في البداية غيورين جداً ممتلئين بكل حماس، يدافعون عن الإيمان المستقيم، بل ويعظون ويكرزون ويتكلمون عن عمل الله بكل حماسة، وينطقون بكلمة الحياة بدراسات موسعة، وبكلمات وألفاظ متخصصة وكلمات ذات واقع رنان، ويقدمون معرفة روحية ولاهوتية عميقة، لكن بعد حين دخلوا في حالات كآبة وحزن شديد، وفي هذا الضيق تزعزع سلامهم الوهمي وظنوا أن العيب ليس فيهم بل في الإنجيل وكلمة الله واعتبروها في النهاية وهم وضلال، بل ورفضوا وجود الله واعتبروا كل حديث عنه وهم وتخدير للنفس، فمنهم من ألحد، ومنهم من مضى في شهوته وعاد لخطاياه بشكل أوسع وأعظم، ومنهم من دخل في حالة انهيار عصبي، ومنهم من أُصيب بأمراض نفسية متنوعة، وهكذا سقط الكثيرين سقوطاً عظيماً بسبب تسرعهم وسيرهم المغلوط في اتجاه آخر مخالف لإرادة الله.[/FONT]
 *v  **[FONT=&quot]ولذلك نرى في أول صفحات الكتاب المقدس *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]ما يجعلنا ننتبه لحياتنا، لأن بالرغم من أن آدم وحواء كانوا في الجنة يتمتعان بالحضرة الإلهية، فلم يمنعهم هذا عن أن ينخدعوا ويسقطوا ويبتعدوا عن الله بعيداً، لأن حواء لم تُخدع إلاَّ من الرغبة في التقدم، لأنها حين سمعت: تكونان كالله عارفين الخير والشرّ (تكوين 3: 5) لم تُميز صوت المتكلم لأنها مالت نحو الفكرة التي كان لها صدى في قلبها لذلك خُدعت بسهولة، فخالفت وصية الرب، فلم تنل خيراً بسبب عدم تمييزها ووضع حد فاصل قاطع مانع ما بين إرادة الله وهوى نفسها، فاختلط عليها الأمر بالرغم من أن الوصية واضحة، فسارت في الطريق المُخالف وسقط آدم معها لأنه لم يكن ثابت الإرادة في التمسك بوصية الله خالقه، فأتاه العدو متخفياً وراء رغبة جامحة في النفس ليزعزع ثقته في إلهه.[/FONT]
 *v  **[FONT=&quot]وبناء على ما ذكرناه *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]علينا الآن أن ندرك أن هناك دوافع خفية في النفس تُحركها بنشاط عظيم، هذا أن مالت لإحداها، وهي: دافع يقدمه العدو، ودافع نفسي عاطفي ينشأ في القلب، ودافع يغرسه الله في الإنسان. ومن بين هذه الدوافع الثلاث لا يقبل الله إلاَّ الدافع الذي يغرسه بنفسه في القلب، لأن كل ما عداه هو مُفسد للنفس يحمل لها آلام عذاب الموت.[/FONT]
 *v  **[FONT=&quot]لهذا علينا دائماً أن نختبر أنفسنا *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]ونقيس دوافعنا على نور وصية الله التي تُنير العينين، حتى نتبين أياً من هذه الدوافع تدفعنا لكي نتحرك ونعمل أي عمل روحي من جهة الخدمة أو تحديد المنهج الذي نحيا به، لكي نكون فيه أمناء للنهاية. [/FONT]
 *v  **[FONT=&quot]عموماً إذا لم ينكر الإنسان نفسه وجميع رغباته الشخصية*[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot] التي لا تتفق مع كلمة الله وتعليمه المُحيي للنفس، ويُطيع صوت الله الحي ويتبع الطريق الذي خطه ورسمه وحدده هوَّ بنفسه، واستمع لخبرة آبائه الروحيين المختبرين حياة التقوى والبرّ، وأطاع إرشادهم المتفق مع الوصية المقدسة بكل تمييز، فأنه لن يستطيع أن يدرك إرادة الله في حياته، وحتى إذا أدركها فسيفتقر إلى معونة الرب كي تساعده على تنفيذها والحياة بها.[/FONT]
 *v  **[FONT=&quot]أستودعكم لصخر الدهور، *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]الرب القادر أن يحفظنا كلنا معاً ثابتين في الإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة، إن أطعنا وصاياه التي ليست بثقيلة إلا على كل من يحيا وفق أهوائه الخاصة[/FONT]

 *[FONT=&quot]سلام الرب وبركته بفيض تسكن قلبكم وقلبي آمين*​​[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]المقالة الثانية عشر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كل من يحفظ التعليم هو في طريق الحياة ورافض التأديب ضال*​​​ *[FONT=&quot](سر عدم شعورنا بالله وإحساسنا بأنه تخلى عنا)*​​​[/FONT]  *[FONT=&quot]ان احكامك عظيمة لا يُعبَّر عنهـــــــــــــــا، *[/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]ولذلك ضلَّت النفوس التي لا تأديب لهــــا؛ *[/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]تَأْدِيباً أَدَّبَنِي الرَّبُّ وَإِلَى الْمَوْتِ لَمْ يُسْلِمْنِي. *[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]        (الحكمة 17: 1؛ مزمور 118: 18)[/FONT]​  *v  **[FONT=&quot]الإنسان الذي دخل – بالحقيقة – في سرّ التبني في المسيح يسوع ربنا، *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]يتذوق قوة الأبوة التي لله الظاهرة في تأديبه وتهذيب نفسه، لأن كل ابن حقيقي يؤدبه أبوه، لأن البنوة التي تتوقف على المستوى النظري والتلذذ بفلسفة المحبة العاطفية، بلا أدب ولا تربية ولا تقويم، هي بنوة مزيفة لأنها حبيسة الفكر بعيدة عن الواقع العملي المُعاش؛ وينبغي أن نعلم أن التأديب ليس فكره، لكن في خبرة واقعه (أي أن وقت التأديب) يشعر فيه الابن بحزن أليم قد يصل للبكاء، لأن الأب ينتهر ويوبخ، بل وقد يعنف [لا الغريب عنه بل ابنه الخاص لأنه حبيبه الذي يُحبه]، وبسبب محبته العظيمة أحياناً يُعطي ضربات خاصة موجعه لكي يستفيق ابنه من غفوته ويستقيم في طريقه، فيصير ابناً صالحاً مفلحاً في كل شيء، وينجح في كل طرقه المستقيمة التي وجهه إليها أبيه السماوي. [/FONT]
  *v  **[FONT=&quot]لذلك فأن لله غضبه الخاص على النفس التي آمنت به *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]إله حي وحضور مُحيي، وغضبه غضب أبوي يُعلن للنفس التي تُريد أن تحيا معه بإخلاص للنهاية وليس لمجرد فترة وجيزة، لذلك فكل رفض لموضوع الغضب الإلهي في الكتاب المقدس والتعليم يوضح أن الناس الرافضة لهُ بإصرار، لم تدخل بعد في سرّ التبني الحقيقي، لأن كثيرون يحيون مع الله حالمين، يحيون (مُدللين) في جو رومانسي من العاطفة المتقلبة في حالة من عدم النضوج والوعي المسيحي الأصيل، يعيشون على مجرد انفعالات وحياتهم كلها مضطربة ومضروبة بأوجاع داخلية كثيرة، لأنهم تارة يشعرون انهم في القمة لأن الانفعال وصل لأوج عظمته بسبب تأثير ما مؤقت، وحينما يزول المؤثر يحزنون ويتضايقون ويفقدون الرجاء، أو يشعرون بأنهم في وحدة وانفصال عن الله، فيبحثون عن المؤثر الخارجي لكي ينفعلوا به مرة أخرى ليعود شعور لذة العاطفة التي ضاعت بزوال المؤثر، سواء كانت عظة أو ترنيمة حماسية أو شبع قراءة دسمة تُحسن من مزاج الإنسان، أو كلام في علم النفس أو المشورة أو التنمية البشرية يؤثر عاطفياً ويُثير الحماسة.. الخ، وهذا مثل طفل لا يبحث عن الطعام المفيد لبنيان جسده، بل يبحث عن كل ما هو حلو مع أنه غير نافع لهُ وقد يضره، لكن من شدة حلاوته في فمه فأنه يتلذذ به غض النظر عن نفعه من ضرره، وهذا يُظهر عدم نضوجه بكونه ما زال طفلاً.[/FONT]
  *v  **[FONT=&quot]لذلك ينبغي أن نُدرك الحقيقة، لأن الانفعالات النفسية *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]لم ولن تكون مقياس صالح ونافع للحياة مع الله على وجه الإطلاق، فكل من يقيس حياته مع الله على انفعالاته معتمداً على شعوره فأنه يخيب دائماً في الطريق الروحي ويعيش على المستوى الحسي الذي للجسد، ومع الوقت يا إما يتوه تماماً ويبتعد عن الطريق المستقيم بضلال فكره  الغير مستقيم، ثم ينكر الله، حتى أن كل ما سمعه عنه يعتبره لغو كلام باطل أو مجرد وعظ من فوق المنابر، أو يستمر واهماً مخدوعاً من نفسه ويظن أن حياته مستقيمة مع الله بسبب انه ما زال يتأثر نفسياً ويهتاج عاطفياً، لكن في الحقيقية الحياة مع الله ليست مجرد انفعالات متقلبة حماسية، ولا هي تأثيرات بعظات وترانيم تحرك المشاعر وتُثير العاطفة.[/FONT]
  *v  **[FONT=&quot]لكن في الحقيقة أن الحياة مع الله لها مقياس حساس*[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]فهي لا تُقاس إلا فقط على الوصية وحدها، لأن الانفعال النفسي والهياج العاطفي مآله إلى الزوال، لأنه غير ثابت على وضع محدد، لأنه في وقت الألم والضيق في الحياة الحاضرة الواقعية تتغير المشاعر وتتبدل العاطفة، لكن الذي يُثبت ويوضح لنا أننا ما زلنا نسير في الطريق هو طاعة الوصية والحياة بها، لأن محبة النفس للمسيح الرب تجعلنا نطيع وصاياه في كل الظروف (مهما ما كانت صعبة أو مُريحة أو مضطربة او مشوشة)، بلا تراجع أو استسلام أو عودة للوراء أو حتى انتظار مكافأة بسبب هذه الطاعة، لأن الطاعة هنا في ذاتها عمل محبة إيجابي لا تطلب ما لنفسها، بل تطلب عريس النفس لكي تحيا في جو الشركة معه في مجال حضرته الخاص، لأن النفس كالعذراء التي تنتظر حبيبها، فهي لا تسعى لهدية إنما للشركة والوجود الدائم معهُ في السراء والضراء.[/FONT]
  *v  **[FONT=&quot]فعزاء النفس وفرحها الحقيقي *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]هو في تذوقها روح الأبوة حينما تجد أن الله يراعاها كما يرعى الراعي الصالح قطيعه، فتجده مهتم جداً ومنتبهاً لحياتها ويُريد أن يقومها بالتأديب والتهذيب، فكما أن الفلاح يتعب ويبذل طاقته كلها ليقوِّم الشجر ويُصلح الزرع ويعتني به ويرعاه لكي يثمر في أوانه، هكذا الله بأبوته الحانية في المسيح يسوع يعتني بنا عناية خاصة جداً كأحباء، ليقومنا ويجعلنا نافعين وصالحين لملكوته الخاص.[/FONT]
  *v  **[FONT=&quot]فكل نفس لا تتهذب وتتأدب تأديب الرب *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]تضل عن الحق بسهولة، وتضيع في طرق الإثم وتنسى الله وتعتزل عنه، لأن هؤلاء هم النفسانيون الذين أطفأوا الروح القدس فيهم وضربهم العدو في مقتل، لذلك يأتي عليهم تأديب قاسٍ حتى يستفيقوا.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]قد نسيك كل محبيك، إياك لم يطلبوا، لأني ضربتك ضربة عدو، تأديب قاسٍ، لأن إثمك قد كثر وخطاياك تعاظمت؛ هكذا قال رب الجنود إله إسرائيل: اذهب وقل لرجال يهوذا وسكان أورشليم أما تقبلون تأديباًلتسمعوا كلامي يقول الرب؛ فتكونين عاراً ولعنة، وتأديباً ودهشاً للأمم التي حواليك إذا أُجريت فيكِ أحكاماً بغضب وبسخط وبتوبيخات حامية، أنا الرب تكلمت. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](أرميا 30: 14؛ 35: 13؛ حزقيال 5: 15)[/FONT][/FONT]
  *v  **[FONT=&quot]فسر عدم شعورنا بالله أحياناً كثيرة *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]وإحساسنا انه يحجب وجهه أو نسينا وتخلى عنا، آتٍ من أن حياتنا فيها عوجٍ ما يفصلنا عن طريق الحق الإلهي، ونحتاج بالضرورة التأديب والتقويم بروح الأبوة حتى نعود إليه ونحيا معه باستقامة وجدية، لنستطيع ان نُعاين مجده ونراه فنشبع وتفرح قلوبنا، لأن بدون القداسة ونقاوة القلب لا يُعاين أحد الرب إطلاقاً مهما ما فعل أو صنع، أو قال إنه مؤمن وقديس في المسيح، لأن القداسة يا إخوتي ليست نظرية فكرية ولا إحساس نفسي بسبب قناعتنا العقلية، بل هي منهج حياة دائم مستمر نسير فيه، والإنسان لو عاش لله كابن طائش لا بد من ان يشعر أن وجهه محتجب لذلك يقول مرنم المزامير:[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot] لماذا يا رب ترفض نفسي؛ إلى متى يا رب تنساني كل النسيان، إلى متى تحجب وجهك عني؛ تحجب وجهك فترتاع، تنزع أرواحها فتموت وإلى ترابها تعود؛ أسرع أجبني يا رب، فنيت روحي، لا تحجب وجهك عني فأشبه الهابطين في الجب؛ طوبى للكاملين طريقاً، السالكين في شريعة الرب.                         (مزمور 88: 14؛ 13: 1؛ 104: 29؛ 143: 7؛ 119: 1)[/FONT]
  *v  **[FONT=&quot]لذلك أعزاءي القراء *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]فأن كل من يحفظ التعليم كاللآلئ والجواهر الثمينة بكل حكمة وفطنة وانتباه الأتقياء المحبين لله هو في طريق الحياة، ورافض التأديب ضال؛ لأن كل من يحب التأديب يحب المعرفة، ومن يبغض التوبيخ فهو بليد، من يرفض التأديب يرذل نفسه، ومن يسمع للتوبيخ يقتني فهماً (أمثال 10: 17؛ 12: 1؛ 15: 32)، واعلموا يقيناً أن من يمنع عصاه يمقت ابنه ومن أحبه يطلب له التأديب (أمثال 13: 24)، لذلك قيل عن الرب أنه كراع يرعى قطيعه بذراعه يجمع الحملان وفي حضنه يحملها ويقود المرضعات (إشعياء 40: 11)، لذلك مكتوب: عصاك وعكازك هما يعزيانني (مزمور 23: 4)[/FONT]
  *v  **[FONT=&quot]وليس لي إلا أن أختم الكلام بما هو مكتوب: *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]اسمع المشورة واقبل التأديب لكي تكون حكيماً في آخرتك (امثال 19: 20)، وطوبى لمن يعرف في أي زمان يعيش لكي يتصرف التصرف اللائق الحسن بكل حكمة قابلاً كل ما يعمله الله في حياته بالشكر والعرفان بالجميل، لأنه منذ أن تاب وعاش بالإيمان فالله الآب قد صار له أباً في المسيح يعتني به عناية فائقة لكي ينقي قلبه ويصحح حياته ويضبطها في البرّ والتقوى ليكون صالحاً لملكوته، لذلك مكتوب: إني كل من أُحبه أوبخه وأؤدبه، فكن غيورا وتب (رؤيا 3: 19)[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]المقالة الثالثة عشر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بالآلام والمشقات والخضوع تحت يد الله القوية نتعلَّم الطاعة*​​​ ​  *[FONT=&quot]وَقَالَ لِلْجَمِيــــــــــــــــــعِ: إِنْ أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ *[/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ وَيَتْبَعْنِي؛ وَمَنْ لاَ يَحْمِلُ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَأْتِي وَرَائِي *[/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]فَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي تِلْمِيذاً.                 *[FONT=&quot] (لوقا 9: 23؛ 14: 27)[/FONT][/FONT]​  *v  **[FONT=&quot]في واقع حياتنا الروحية *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]نجد أن التجارب النافعة – من جهة امتحان النفس – تُلازم كل مَن يتمسك بروح الرب سائراً في طريقه حسب الدعوة الإلهية التي أتت إليه وقت افتقاد النعمة المُخلِّصة لقلبه حسب التدبير، فشكل دعوة الرب تأتي دائماً بالخسارة في العالم (أترك – أخرج – بيع – أسهر – أعطي.. الخ)، وليس فيها أي ربح مادي أو راحة (من جهة الحياة الحاضرة حسب الجسد) في هذا العالم الحاضر الموضوع في الشرير (كما يدَّعون أصحاب إنجيل الرخاء والمشورة والتنمية البشرية)، فإبراهيم أب الآباء نفسه اُمتحن إيمانه بشدائد كثيرة متنوعة، فعُرِف قلبه الصالح، ففي البداية دُعي دعوة من الله فيها ترك وتخلي عن أهله وبيته وعشيرته والسير في طريق مجهول عنده، إذ أنه لا يعرف إلى أين يذهب، فلبى الدعوة – فوراً – بطاعة قلب آمن وأحب الله، تاركاً كل شيء وراءه دون أسف أو ندم أو تردد، لأننا لم نراه يتصارع مع نفسه ولا حتى تجادل مع الله ولا حتى فكر كيف يترك أسرته أو تساءل إلى أين يذهب، بل نفذ ما سمع لأنه تيقن من صوت الله الذي أراح قلبه وولد فيه أشواق روحية حارة، وحينما تقدم به الزمن امتحن الامتحان الأعظم حينما طالبه الله بتقديم ابنه وحيده الذي أتى في شيخوخته، وكرجل الله التقي، إنسان الله الصالح لم يعز ابنه (الذي أخذه بوعد وبعد طول زمان هذا مقداره) عن الرب الذي أعطاه له، فتزكى إيمانه، فصار خليل الله ودُعي أب الإيمان (لجميع الأجيال) عن جدارة، لأن تبعيته لله كانت غير مشروطة ولا مرتبطة لا بغنى ولا فقر ولا نسب ولا أولاد، بل ولا بشيء آخر سوى أن يفعل ما يُرضيه من أجل ثقة الحب وحده الذي كان يحمله في قلبه تجاه الله. [/FONT]
  *v  **[FONT=&quot]فامتحان الإيمان بالصعاب والآلام والضيقات الكثيرة *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]هو تزكية للنفس التي تتقي الرب وتحبه، لأن طوبى لمن يعرف نفسه، لأن حياته تستقيم وسيره لا يعوج، ونتيجة هذه التجارب (أي امتحان الإيمان) هو اقتناء الإفراز ونوال نوعاً جديداً من السمو والرفعة للعلو السماوي، وتذوق خبرة ملكوت الله في داخل القلب على مستوى الواقع العملي المُعاش. [/FONT]
  *v  **[FONT=&quot]أكتب هذا إليكم الآن، كما كتبته سابقاً في موضوعات متنوعة*[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]من أجل أن تدركوا أن التجارب – من جهة امتحان الإيمان – تأتي للمؤمنين بالمسيح، لا بسبب أي نقص فيهم أو عيب، بل لنموهم وارتقائهم ونقاوة قلبهم واستقامة مسيرتهم في طريق الحق والحياة، فإنه بغير نار آلام التجارب التي تواجه النفس في مسيرتها على الأرض، فهي لا تستطيع أن تصعد إلى موضع الرب خالقها، لأنه لن يُعاين أحد الرب وهو متردد في الطريق (ما بين أن يتقدم وأن يعود للوراء لأي سبب ما) وغير صريح في الإيمان، لأن من يُعاين الرب حسب إعلان الإنجيل هو الطاهر اليدين والنقي القلب والمملوء من روح القداسة، الذي تزكى إيمانه مثل إبراهيم أب الآباء، وقد ترك كل شيء من قلبه حتى نفسه صارت رخيصة عنده، لأن الجواهر الثمينة والخامات النفيسة تُمتحن بالنار وتتنقى وتصير أكثر بريقاً وأشد لمعاناً وأغلى ثمناً، أما القش والورق والخشب لا يحتملان النار الآكلة، مع أن كل منهما يحترق سريعاً أو بطيئاً حسب طبيعته، لكنهما جميعاً – في النهاية – لا يحتملان النار لأنها تأكلهما معاً.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]أَمَّا الصِّدِّيقُ فَيَسْتَمْسِكُ بِطَرِيقِهِ، وَالطَّاهِرُ الْيَدَيْنِ يَزْدَادُ قُوَّةً؛ مَنْ يَصْعَدُ إِلَى جَبَلِ الرَّبِّ وَمَنْ يَقُومُ فِي مَوْضِعِ قُدْسِهِ؟ اَلطَّاهِرُ الْيَدَيْنِ وَالنَّقِيُّ الْقَلْبِ، الَّذِي لَمْ يَحْمِلْ نَفْسَهُ إِلَى الْبَاطِلِ وَلاَ حَلَفَ كَذِباً. يَحْمِلُ بَرَكَةً مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ وَبِرّاً مِنْ إِلَهِ خَلاَصِهِ.             (أيوب 17: 9؛ مزمور 24: 3 – 5)[/FONT]
  *v  **[FONT=&quot]أما من جهة التجارب الشريرة *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot](من جهة محاربة النفس بالخطايا والشرور والآثام وتذكارها) فهي ليست من الله إطلاقاً، فلاَ يَقُلْ أَحَدٌ إِذَا جُرِّبَ (تجربة شريرة أياً كان نوعها) إِنِّي أُجَرَّبُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللَّهِ، لأَنَّ اللَّهَ غَيْرُ مُجَرَّبٍ بِالشُّرُورِ وَهُوَ لاَ يُجَرِّبُ أَحَداً (يعقوب 1: 13)، فالله لا يتعامل مع الشر أبداً وفي المطلق، ولا يُجرب أو حتى يمتحن به أحداً، ولا ينبغي أن نقول أن الله سمح للشيطان أن يجربنا بالشرور، هذا خطأ عظيم لا ينبغي أن نقع في فخه ونُعلِّم به لأنه تعليم مشوش منقوص فيه اتهام صارخ لله بأنه مصدر من مصادر الشر حتى ولو كان مصدر ثانوي، حاشا بالطبع، لأن طبيعة قداسته ليس فيها شبه ظل شرّ، ولو حتى من بعيد جداً أو بطرق غير مباشرة حتى يفعل هذا الفعل المُشين الذي لا يتفق مع طبيعته إطلاقاً، لأن هَذَا هُوَ الْخَبَرُ الَّذِي سَمِعْنَاهُ مِنْهُ وَنُخْبِرُكُمْ بِهِ: إِنَّ اللهَ نُورٌ وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ ظُلْمَةٌ الْبَتَّةَ (1يوحنا 1: 5)[/FONT]
  *v  **[FONT=&quot]لكن جميع التجارب الشريرة ومحاربة النفس *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]بالخطايا والآثام والتأثر بها، تأتي عادةً بسبب علة خفية مدفونة في القلب، لأن الإنسان ينخدع من خطيئته وذكرياتها المريرة التي تحاول أن تشده إلى أسفل وترده لحياته القديمة: وَلَكِنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ يُجَرَّبُ إِذَا انْجَذَبَ وَانْخَدَعَ مِنْ شَهْوَتِهِ (يعقوب 1: 14).[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ومع ذلك فأن حتى هذه التجارب التي ليست من الله ولا حتى بسماح منه، مُفيدة للنفس جداً أن وعتها من جهة معرفة حقيقة القلب وعلة النفس الداخلية، لأنها تدفع الإنسان دفعاً بانكسار وتواضع قلب، لكي ينهض ويجلس مطولاً في مخدعه، أمام كلمة الله الفاحصة للقلب والنفس والضمير وأفكار القلب ونياته، ليتضرع ويُناجي الله بالتوبة والإيمان بحمل الله رافع خطية العالم، ليُشفى من أوجاعه الداخلية ويتطهر من كل علل النفس الخفية المستترة، والتي تعطلها عن أن تنطلق في مسيرتها المقدسة لتُعاين مجد بهاء نور وجه الله الحي، لأن بدون القداسة لا يُعاين أحد الرب.[/FONT]
  *v  **[FONT=&quot]وحينما يقف الإنسان وقفه شجاعة (بمثابرة وتواضع) أمام هذه التجارب الشريرة، *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]يقاوم إبليس بإيمانه الصريح بالمسيح الرب الذي يُقيم الميت ويعطي قوة شفاء للنفس حقيقي لكل من يطلبه من قلبه كطبيب صالح لحياته، ويرفض من قلبه الارتداد لعاداته القديمة بكل إصرار متمسكاً بكل طاقة فيه بالحياة مع الله، متوسلاً في الصلاة للرب وحده، طالباً بصراخ ودموع قلبه، بلجاجة، أن يعينه ويهبه قوة الانتصار، وحينما يواصل توسله وتضرعه بكل إخلاص ظاهر في صبره مع ثقة إيمان حي في الله أبيه الصالح في المسيح (بدون خوف أن يضيع إلى الأبد أو رعبة من غلبة الخطية لأن ثقته في الله أعظم من نفسه)، حينئذ يعطيه الرب غيرة التقوى الصالحة المملوءة سلاماً وتعقلاً ومثابرة، لأن الغيرة الأولى التي تبدأ في بداية علاقتنا مع الله، غالباً ما تكون غيرة عاطفية مندفعة، مضطربة غير متعقلة، كما نلاحظها في كلمات القديس بطرس الرسول حينما اندفع في الكلام وقال للمسيح: "يا رب إني مستعد أن امضي معك حتى إلى السجن وإلى الموت" ولكن كانت غيرة أولى لم تنضبط بعد وفي النهاية أنكر. (أنظر لوقا 22: 33 – 34)[/FONT]
  *v  **[FONT=&quot]أما الغيرة الثانية الموهوبة من الله، *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]تُعطى حينما ننتصر ونحن راسخين في الإيمان، متمسكين بالإنسان الجديد، رافضين كل ما هو قديم ومُذل للنفس، بل وكل ما يُسقطها من النعمة، وهي حالة أفضل من الحالة الأولى، تولِّد في الإنسان القدرة على رؤية الأمور الروحية بشكل سليم وصحيح عندما يجاهد بالنعمة المُعطاة لهُ من الله في معركته العظيمة، إذ يقاوم إبليس (لا بالمواجهة والتحدي كما يفعل البعض بحماسة نفسية غير سوية فيها كبرياء مستتر، بل بالرسوخ في الإيمان) صامداً في مخدعه أمام الله حتى ينال معونة القوة العُليا، التي تُعطيه الصبر العظيم ليصمد ولا يهتز حتى ينتصر فيدخل راحة الله العميقة.[/FONT]
  *v  **[FONT=&quot]فعلينا الآن يا إخوتي *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]أن نسعى – بكل عزم ونشاط روحاني عظيم بلا هوادة أو كسل أو تراجع – لكي نقتني الغيرة الثانية حتى نثبت في كل سيرة صالحة وفق الوصية، لأن الغيرة التي يكون الرب موضعها تُبطل قوة الشهوة بل وتُلاشيها، وتُسقط كل أثارها السلبية في النفس والمدمرة لطاقتها الروحية، وتُزيل شيخوخة العجز التي للنفس الغير واعيه لخلاصها، وتجعل الإنسان هيكلاً للرب غيوراً في الأعمال الحسنة كما هو مكتوب: إِنِّي سَأَسْكُنُ فِيهِمْ وَأَسِيرُ بَيْنَهُمْ، وَأَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلَهاً وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْباً؛ الذي بذل نفسه لأجلنا لكي يفدينا من كل إثم ويطهر لنفسه شعباً خاصاً غيوراً في أعمال حسنة.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot](2كورنثوس 6: 16؛ تيطس 2: 14)​​  [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]كونوا معافين في روح الوداعة والاتضاع​​ [FONT=&quot]الذي لشخص إلهنا وملكنا كلنا ربنا يسوع المسيح آمين[/FONT]​[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]المقالة الرابعة عشر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]سرّ صعوبة الأعمال الروحية وتتميم الوصية*​​​[/FONT] *v  **[FONT=&quot]تحية مقدسة في الرب تشع سلام وبهجة *[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]لكل نفس تتطوق وتشتاق أن تُعاين نور مجد الله الحي *[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]لأن علامة المسيحي الحقيقي، هي رغبة قلبه الظاهرة في اشتياقه الخاص الذي يفرغه في صلاته الشخصية على مذبح قلبه أمام الله الحي في مخدعه الخاص وبابه مُغلق، لأن صلاته الداخلية هي التي يصغي إليها الله ويسمعها ويتعامل معها، لأنها تصعد أمامه سريعاً، فيزن قلبه على ميزان المحبة الحقيقية التي من نحوه، فأن وجده سليماً فأنه يفيض ويعطيه حسب سؤل قلبه، وهي تحقيق الرغبة في معاينة المجد الفائق للطبيعة، الذي لا يُعطى إلا بنقاوة القلب وحالة القداسة التي يسعى إليها الإنسان من أجل هذا الغرض، لذلك فهو يلجأ للوصية المقدسة دائماً لكي تنقي قلبه وتشفي نفسه من كل الأمراض والأوجاع الداخلية.[/FONT] *v  **[FONT=&quot]وحينما يرى الله الحي أمانة النفس *[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]وطوقها المتقد وشوقها المتزايد من نحو معاينته والشركة معه ورغبة الارتفاع إليه، فأنه يغمرها بنعمة خاصة جديدة متجددة متزايدة تُحقق هذه الغاية المُقدسة جداً، ويُلبسها قوة من الأعالي لتُصاحبها وتُرافقها وتحفظ مسيرتها، وتحارب لأجلها وتبعد عنها الأرواح الشريرة، وترفع كل المعوقات التي تعوق مسيرتها نحو الأعالي، لذلك يا إخوتي علينا أن نسعى دائماً أن نقتني تلك القوة العُليا في داخلنا حتى يهابنا الشيطان، وحتى نكون مجتهدين نشطين غيورين في كل أعمالنا الروحية حسب الإنجيل. [/FONT] *v  **[FONT=&quot]وعلينا ان نلاحظ أن تلك القوة العلوية *[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]ليست مُثمنه ولا تُأخذ باستحقاق من أحد ولا بجهاد ولا شطارة إنسان مهما ما على شأنه أو ضعف، لأنها هدية ثمينة للغاية، عطية الله المُعطاة والموهوبة لنا في المسيح يسوع ربنا، أنها قوة الروح القدس أعظم وأثمن عطية وأغلى من كل كنز نعرفه أو نفكر فيه على الإطلاق، الذي منه تأتي كل تعزية تؤيدنا وتقوينا وتريح نفوسنا في وسط أتعاب بذل النفس وحرب العالم الحاضر الشرير الذي كل ما فيه شهوة العيون، شهوة الجسد، تعظم المعيشة، التي ليست من الآب بل من العالم، والعالم يمضي وشهوته تزول، هذه التي لا يرتاح فيها الإنسان أو تجعلهُ مستقراً، لأنها – حسب طبيعتها الزائلة – تزيده قلق واضطراب وتبعده عن تتميم مشيئة الله حتى لا يثبت إلى الأبد. (1يوحنا 2: 16، 17).[/FONT] *v  **[FONT=&quot]فلننتبه ونطلب عطية الله أن تملأ قلبنا بالتمام، *[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]لأننا لو راعيناها وحفظنا على كل ما نحصل عليه منها، فأن الرب يؤازرنا بها، ويزيدنا منها قوة فوق قوة، لأنه يهبها لكل من هو أميناً فيها، لذلك فهو لا يُعطيها مرة واحدة، بل يعطي منها شيئاً وحينما يحفظها الإنسان ككنز ثمين [لا يُفرط فيه بعبثه باللذات الوقتية ومخالفة الوصية وكسله وتراخيه وإهماله مخدعه وكل أعماله الروحية التي نال قوتها من الله كهبة نعمة]، فأنه يُزيده منها ويعطيه أسرار فائقة للطبيعة ويهبه هبات وعطايا كثيرة كبركة وميراث أبدي لا يزول. [/FONT] *v  **[FONT=&quot]لذلك يقول الرسول في حكمة الروح *[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]التي لا يُدركها إلا رجال الله القديسون: امتلئوا بالروح (أفسس 5: 18)، وامتلئوا هنا ([FONT=&quot]د€خ»خ·دپخ؟ل؟¦دƒخ¸خµ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) لا تفيد الامتلاء العادي لأن المعنى = [معبأ، مُشْبَع، تام، مكتمل، مَلِيء (مَلآن؛ مَمْلُوء)، زاخر بـ، عامر بـ، غني، فائض]، فالكلمة تعني الاستمرار في الامتلاء حتى التشبع، أي الملء التام، أي يكون الإنسان إناء عامر بالروح، أي غني بالروح حتى الفيض، بمعنى أن يظل يمتلئ باستمرار وبلا توقف حتى يتشبع بالروح تماماً ويصل للملء التام حتى يفيض منه طبيعياً بسبب فيض الملء، مثلما نظل نملأ كوباً بالماء حتى آخره ونُزيد حتى يفيض الماء للخارج ويغسله وينساب حوله، وكلما تزيد ينتشر ويتسع في المحيط المجاور لهُ.[/FONT][/FONT] *v  **[FONT=&quot]ومما سبق عليك عزيزي القارئ أن تعلم*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]أن سرّ صعوبة الأعمال الروحية وعدم القدرة على تتميم الوصية والتراجع والتقهقر في الطريق السماوي الصالح، يكمن في فقدان القوة الإلهية ومؤازرتها، لأنها هي وحدها التي تجعل كل الأعمال الإلهية سهلة بسيطة ومحبوبة لنفوسنا جداً، لأن من المستحيل تتميم الوصية والحياة بها ونحن نفتقر جداً لتلك القوة العلوية التي من عند أبي الأنوار. [/FONT] *v  **[FONT=&quot]لذلك علينا ألا نسكت ولا ندعه يسكت *[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]بصراخنا المتواصل إليه ليلاً ونهاراً، في كل وقت مناسب وغير مناسب، في مخادعنا وبابنا مغلق، أو اثناء سيرنا لعملنا سراً في قلوبنا، أو في صلواتنا الجماعية، أو حتى في كل مكان وزمان، حتى تحل تلك القوة فينا وتملأ كل ركن من أركان نفوسنا حتى نتشبع بها تماماً، بل ولا نسكت حتى تظل تزداد فينا وتفيض، لأنها هي من ترافقنا وترشدنا وتهدينا لملكوت الله وبره. 
[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]سلام من الله إلى قلوبكم وفي كل عمل محبة تعملونه​​ [FONT=&quot]من أجل الآب أبينا في المسيح يسوع ربنا آمين[/FONT]​[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]المقالة الخامسة عشر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ما هي الصلاة *​​​[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]أولاً لا ينبغي أن نتفلسف ونضع كلام عن الصلاة *[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]في شكل وعظي وتعريفات ننطق بها كلنا كوعاظ أو خدام أو عارفين ودارسين أو بصفتنا قراء كتب آباء أو غيرهم، أو حتى سميعة عِظات من آباء نجلهم لأن لهم خبرة روحية عميقة وتعلمنا منهم قليل أو كثير من الألفاظ والمصطلحات العظيمة، لأننا للأسف وصلنا لجيل متفلسف يتحدث كثيراً جداً ويكتب بغزارة ويحب المنابر ويكتب الأبحاث العميقة والمتخصصة ويخط مصطلحات فلسفية كثيرة تُظهر قوة علمه واتساع معرفته، لكنه فارغ من المضمون من جهة الخبرة والحياة على المستوى التطبيقي المعاش، فانتبهوا لأني أجد كثيرون حينما يقرأون أو يسمعون سؤالاً موجهاً إليهم عن الصلاة أو اللاهوت أو حتى في الكتاب المقدس، يبدأوا في رص الكلمات المرتبة ووضع الإجابات بدون أن يضعوا خبرة روحية تطبيقية فيها روح الإنجيل، وليست فلسفة كلمات تحمل تعريفات فلسفية او تعبيرات جميلة تشد السامعين وتظهر مدى عمق معرفتهم واضطلاعهم على الكتب.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ثانياً وببساطة الكرازة فأن تعريف الصلاة حسب إعلان كلمة الله *[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]هو ما قاله المرنم الحلو: [/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]عطشت نفسي إلى الله، إلى الإله الحي، *[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]متى أجيء وأتراءى قدام الله *[FONT=&quot](مزمور 42: 2)[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فالصلاة في عمق تعريفها البسيط هي [حالة عطش حقيقي لله]، وبسبب هذا العطش الشديد يتوجه الإنسان في الصلاة لله ابيه ليقول مع المرنم: يا الله، إلهي أنت، إليك أُبكر، عطشت إليك نفسي، يشتاق إليك جسدي، في أرض ناشفة ويابسة بلا ماء (مزمور 63: 1)، ولذلك مكتوب: وفي اليوم الأخير العظيم من العيد وقف يسوع ونادى قائلاً: أن عطش أحد فليُقبل إليَّ ويشرب (يوحنا 7: 37)، وهذه هي دعوة الصلاة الحقيقية، فهي دعوة مفتوحة للارتواء الحقيقي والشبع التام، لأنه بفمه الطاهر قال: من يشرب من الماء الذي أُعطيه أنا فلن يعطش إلى الأبد، بل الماء الذي أُعطيه يصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع إلى حياة أبدية (يوحنا 4: 14)، لذلك فأن الصلاة لا تُقاس بالزمن، لأننا نبدأها في الزمن ولكننا نرتفع بها سراً للأبدية، فعطشنا لله الحي يُحدد نوعية صلاتنا، وصلاتنا تدخلنا لما وراء الحجاب فنرتوي بالماء الحي الذي ينبع إلى حياة أبدية.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]فنحن في برية هذا العالم القفر*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]تشتاق نفوسنا بل وأجسادنا أيضاً إلى الحضرة الإلهية (الجسد نفسه يتطهر والنفس تتقدس في الحضرة الإلهية بالصلاة) لأننا عطشى نُريد أن نرتوي إلى التمام من الماء الحي المُشبع للنفس والمُطفي للهيب الجوف الناشف، لذلك لو عُدنا للقاء السامرية نجد الرب يقول[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لو كنتِ تعلمين عطية الله ومن هو الذي يقول لك أعطيني لأشرب لطلبتِ أنتِ منه فأعطاكِ ماءً حياً (يوحنا 4: 10)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وهنا علينا أن نكشف عن السرّ وراء عدم صلاتنا*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot] فالسبب الحقيقي لإهمال الصلاة أو نسيانها بالتمام هو أننا لم نبلغ بعد للإحساس بالعطش إلى الإله الحي، وطلباتنا من الله مشتتة، وأحياناً بلا قيمة، وبالتالي ليس لها استجابة، لأننا إلى الآن لا نعلم عطية الله، ولا ندرك قيمة الخلاص الثمين، وما زلنا نحيا بجهل منحصرين في عالمنا، عبيد لحاجتنا اليومية لحساب الجسد، لذلك فأن صلواتنا ليست على مستوى العهد الجديد، لأن المسيح الرب نفسه عاش بالفقر والعوز في الجسد، لكنه كان غنياً جداً بالغنى السماوي الذي أتى ليُعطيه لنا: والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقاً. يوحنا شهد له ونادى قائلاً: هذا هو الذي قلت عنه أن الذي يأتي بعدي صار قدامي لأنه كان قبلي؛ ومن ملئه نحن جميعاً أخذنا، ونعمة فوق نعمة، لأن الناموس بموسى أُعطي، أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا. الله لم يره أحد قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر. (يوحنا 1: 14 – 18)[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ولذلك فاعلموا يا إخوتي أن حاجات الجسد الطبيعية تُعطى*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]حتى لطيور السماء ولسمك البحر وحيوانات البر، وكل هذه تُأخذ حسب الطبيعة، لكن ما هو سماوي لا يُعطى إلا للإنسان وحده، لأن الله أحبه ويُريد أن يعطيه عطايا عظمى ليست من هذا العالم، بل بركات سماوية روحية لا تزول أبد الدهر، لأنه يُريد ان يغنينا بالغنى السماوي، الذي يوجد كثيرين من المسيحيين لا يعرفوه ولا يدركوه ولا يحسوه، ولا حتى شاعرين بقيمته الحقيقية، لأنهم يحيون حسب الإنسان الطبيعي الجسداني الذي يموت ويتحلل في تراب الأرض مهما ما طالت حياته على الأرض، لأن الطعام والشراب وحتى إنجاب الأولاد وكل ما يتعلق بهذا العالم يضيع وينتهي مع الجسم، أما من ينال قوة الحياة الإلهية ويغتني بالغنى السماوي الثمين فأنه يحيا إلى الأبد[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]فلننتبه لمعنى الصلاة الحقيقية حسب بساطة إعلان كلمة الله*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]لكي حينما نُصلي لا نُصلي كسائر الأمم الغرباء عن الله، بل كأولاد الموعد الذين نالوا وعد الحياة الأبدية في المسيح يسوع، طالبين ما فوق حيث المسيح جالس لتحل علينا البركات الروحية السماوية المقدسة الشريفة التي تبقى إلى الأبد ولا تنتهي بنهاية هذه الحياة التي ستفنى عن قريب، فامتلئوا بالروح حسب وصية الرسول، لأنه مكتوب: فأن كنتم وأنتم أشرار تعرفون أن تعطوا أولادكم عطايا جيدة، فكم بالحري الآب الذي من السماء يُعطي الروح القدس للذين يسألونه (لوقا 11: 13)[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]كَمَا يَشْتَاقُ الإِيَّلُ إِلَى جَدَاوِلِ الْمِيَاهِ هَكَذَا تَشْتَاقُ نَفْسِي إِلَيْكَ يَا اللهُ​​ [FONT=&quot]الروح والعروس يقولان تعال ومن يسمع فليقل تعال[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ومن يعطش فليات ومن يرد فليأخذ ماء حياة مجاناً[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot](مزمور 42: 1؛ رؤيا 22: 17)[/FONT]​  [/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]المقالة السادسة عشر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]خبرة النمو في الصلاة*​​​[/FONT] *v  **[FONT=&quot]تحية محبة في الرب*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]حينما نبدأ في التجاوب مع نداء النعمة وننجذب إليها ونمسك بها، يمسنا الحب الإلهي عميقاً ويثبت فينا الرغبة لحفظ الوصية، ويولد فينا شوق مُلتهب ورغبة جامحة للمثول أمام الله والوقوف في محضره، وفي هذه الحضرة وحدها نرتاح وتهدأ نفوسنا جداً، لأن حملنا الثقيل يقع من على أكتافنا (من تلقاء ذاته)، لأن في تلك الساعة: [فأن مسيح القيامة والحياة يرفع الثقل الذي نشعره، سواء من جراء سقطة سقطناها أو من أوجاع العالم والآلام النفسية التي نمر بها، أو ثقل حروب الخطايا والآثام التي نُحارب بها، أو الأفكار التي تأتي من العدو علينا ليوهمنا أننا غير مستحقين لهذه الحضرة المجيدة لكي لا ندخلها أو نتواجد فيها]، لأن الروح القدس هو المعين في تلك الساعة، لأنه يضع أمامنا ذبيحة الكفارة الإلهية، إذ يُعيد تشكيل أذهاننا، ويرسم أمامنا يسوع المسيح مصلوباً كحمل الله رافع خطية العالم، حتى يجعلنا نحتقر هذه الأفكار ونستخف بها، لأن دم يسوع المسيح يُطهرنا من كل خطية، لأن به وحده حق لنا الدخول لتلك الحضرة المقدسة بجدارة استحقاق شخص الرب نفسه، لأنه دخل كسابق من أجلنا جالساً عن يمين العظمة في الأعالي بجسم بشريتنا، لذلك مكتوب: لأن المقدس والمقدسين جميعهم من واحد[FONT=&quot]فلهذا السبب لا يستحي أن يدعوهم إخوة (عبرانيين 2: 11)[/FONT][/FONT]
 *v  **[FONT=&quot]وحينما نتأصل في تلك الرؤية *[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]ونجعلها دائماً أمام أعيننا، ونتمسك بها بإيمان الثقة الراسخ الذي لا يتزعزع، فأننا ننتصر على الفكر المخالف (لأنه يهرب منا ولا يأتينا خلسة، لأن العدو يزرع الزوان ليلاً، أي ونحن غافلون غير ساهرين كما أمرنا الرب: اسهروا وصلوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة، أما الروح فنشيط وأما الجسد فضعيف – متى 26: 41)، وبذلك تصير الصلاة حياتنا فعلياً ومكان راحتنا وفرح قلبنا، واستمرار تعزيتنا وشبع قلبنا وقوة نصرتنا وفيه تكمن حكمتنا العُليا.[/FONT]
 *v  **[FONT=&quot]ومن هنا نبدأ في اقتناء التقوى، *[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]والتي بدورها تولِّد فينا الغيرة الحسنة على هيكل جسدنا إذ تجعلنا نبغض الشرّ، ومن ثمَّ نقتني حُزناً بسبب الوجع الذي نشعره بسبب نقص الكمال الذي فينا، هذا الذي بدوره يُثمر فينا ثمر الوداعة وتواضع القلب، لأن بإدراك نقصنا أمام الكمال الإلهي، وعجزنا أن نعمل أعمال البرّ النوراني المتوافق مع الطبيعة الإلهية، يجعلنا نرى محبة الله المتسعة الفائقة بكونه هو من أعد لنا الأعمال الصالحة في المسيح يسوع لنسلك فيها بنعمته الخاصة، لأن الروح القدس هو من ينقل إلينا البرّ الإلهي، لأن مجرى النعمة صار مفتوحاً على البشر الذي آمنوا بالنور والحق والحياة فدخلوا سراً في المسيح يسوع الذي بغيرة لا يكون نعمة ولا أي شيء من البركات الإلهية، لأن الرب بنفسه قال: أنا الكرمة وأنتم الأغصان، الذي يثبت فيَّ وأنا فيه، هذا يأتي بثمر كثير، لأنكم بدوني لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئاً (يوحنا 15: 5).[/FONT]
 *v  **[FONT=&quot]وهذه هي خبرة النمو في الصلاة، *[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]لأنها شركة في النور، والنور هنا يختص بإشراق نور وجه الله الحي، وهو وحده الذي يُنير العينين، فنرى ما لا يُرى ونتذوق هذه الخبرات فنحيا بالبرّ، ونسير في طريق الحياة باستقامة بلا عوج، لأن التقوى هي الكنز المُقتنى في الصلاة الحافظ النفس من الشرّ، لأنها تحفظ الضمير حساساً ضد الخطية، وعلى قدر ما نظل نختبر الصلاة مستمرين فيها بلا هوادة وباستمرار، على قدر ما تنمو التقوى فينا، ومن ثم نزداد وداعة واتضاع، ومن هنا يبدأ الثبات ويستمر، فنُثمر لحساب مجد الله الحي.[/FONT]
 *v  **[FONT=&quot]لذلك فأن الصلاة هي حياة مستمرة لا تتوقف ابداً *[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot][إلا لو أصبنا بمرض الخطية الخطير، لأنه هو الكفيل أن يشل حركة صلاتنا] *[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]لأننا من هنا ونحن على الأرض نبدأ ندخل في الشركة الحقيقية مع الله الحي بالحب والتقوى، وسنستمر ننمو ونزداد في تلك الحضرة عينها التي ستستمر معنا إلى الأبد، لأن الأبدية هي الحياة مع الله، تبدأ من هنا ولا تنتهي إلى الأبد، لأنها حياة أبدية، لذلك فأن الصلاة ليست مجرد أوقات بنقضيها في مواعيدها، لكنها حياة نحياها، لذلك فهي الأكسجين الذي نحتاجه لنتنفس، الطعام الذي نحتاجه لنتقوى، هي المادة الحافظة لنفوسنا، هي الدواء القوي الفعال الذي يعالج جراحنا، هي كل شيء لنا، فأن أهملناها تعبنا وسقطنا وانعزلنا عن الحياة وانطفأ فينا الشوق للدخول للحضرة الإلهية، وبالتالي سندخل في الظلمة التي أن لم ننتبه سريعاً لنهرب منها للنور بالتوبة، فأنها تتسلط علينا ويكبلنا العدو بقيود الكسل المُريع، ومن ثمَّ يطفو على السطح كل خبراتنا القديمة في الشرور، ونعود لذلك التذكار المُرّ الذي للخطية حتى يلتف حولنا كالحبل الغليظ ليتلف فينا الإرادة الصالحة ويخنقنا ومن ثمَّ يعدمنا، ومن هنا يبدأ السقوط من النعمة بل ومن الإيمان نفسه، لأن من الخطورة التامة الابتعاد عن حضرة الله، وترك سلاح الصلاة العظيم الذي يستطيع أن يقهر كل قوى الشر والفساد التي في العالم، لأنها مهما قويت فأنها لا تقدر أن تقف أمامه.[/FONT]
 *v  **[FONT=&quot]وهناك أمور كثيرة كنت أود أن أكتبها، وهي صالحة للنفس جداً، *[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]لكن خير الكلام في التركيز لتسليم خبرة من أجل البنيان، وترك كل واحد يغرف من الحضرة الإلهية ليكمل بمسيرته وخبرته ما قد نقص في القول، لأن الفعل والعمل أهم من كل قول، لأن كل من عمل وعلَّم فهذا يدعى عظيماً في ملكوت السماوات (متى 5: 19)[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]وسلام من الله إلى قلوبكم​​ [FONT=&quot]ودعم نعمته يكون في كل عمل محبة تعملونه[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]من أجل إيمانكم وبذل محبتكم لله الحي آمين.[/FONT]​  [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]    [/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]المقالة السابعة عشر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الكتاب المقدس والتعليم*​​​  [/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]سلام باسم المسيح يسوع ربنا*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]رأس الخليقة الجديدة ابن محبة الآب الذي بين محبة الله لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]بذل نفسه حتى الموت لأجلنا ودعانا دعوة مقدسة مثبتة بوعد الحياة الأبدية[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]اليوم أكتب إليكم ما هو مُعلن وثابت في إنجيل خلاصنا*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]وهو أن كلمة الله لم تُكتب وتدون في الكتب الخلاصية إلا من أجل تعليمنا لكي نتثبت في الابن الوحيد كأغصان حية في الكرمة الحقيقية، لأن كثيرين مبتغاهم الوحيد أن يتعلموا الكتاب المقدس ويعلموا به بشكل مدرسي أكاديمي، فخرجوا عن دون قصد خارج التدبير الخلاصي، فتاهوا عن الطريق الصحيح وأضلوا معهم كثيرين، لأن مفهوم التعليم صار مشوشاً لديهم يُشابه أفكار الناس الطبيعيين الذين يعيشون حسب الجسد في وسط هذا العالم الحاضر، مع أن التعليم الإلهي المخطوط بالروح وإلهامه الخاص القصد منه ليس المعرفة بجمع المعلومات مهما ما كانت صحيحة وسليمة، بل الحفر والتشكيل، لأن المسيح الرب هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل خليقة (كولوسي 1: 15)، وكلمته هي قلم الحفر والروح القدس هو الذي يُشكل بالقلم حسب مسرة الله أبينا وسيد كل أحد، وذلك لكي نكون مشابهين صورة الابن الوحيد، وهذا هو منهج التعليم المسيحي السليم، واي خروج عنه ليس لهُ علاقة بقصد الله على الإطلاق، ولذلك مكتوب: لأن الذين سبق فعرفهم، سبق فعينهم، ليكونوا مشابهين صورة ابنه، ليكون هو بكراً بين إخوة كثيرين (رومية 8: 29)[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]وعلى ضوء معنى التعليم في الكتاب المقدس ينبغي أن نُدرك*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]أن كل وصية قدمها المسيح الرب تليق وتبني الإنسان الجديد وحده، ولا يستطيع أي إنسان طبيعي بحسب طبيعته الجسدانية العادية الضعيفة أن ينفذ كلمات الرب على مستوى التطبيق العملي [ولكن الإنسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله لأنه عنده جهالة، ولا يقدر أن يعرفه – 1كورنثوس 2: 14]، بل من الممكن والمحتمل أن ينفذ بعض  الوصايا بالكبت والضغط الشديد على نفسيته، ولكن سيظل عنده جهالة لا يقدر أن يستوعب ويفهم كلام الرب يسوع في إطاره الصحيح حسب قصده، أو يستطيع أن يحتمل أي وصية لأنها ثقيلة للغاية، وبخاصة وصية [كونوا قديسين كما أن أباكم هو قدوس، أو كونوا كاملين، أو أحبوا أعدائكم.. الخ]، بل حتى لو افتكر في المحبة فأنه سيُسيئ الظن والتصرف، لأنه لن يتحرك بحكمة الله أو يتصرف بلياقة ويفصل بين الأمور حسب الحق المُعلن في الإنجيل، وكل هذا سببه أنه إلى الآن يحيا في إنسانيته الساقطة بدون قوة مسيح القيامة والحياة الذي قال: "أنا الكرمة وأنتم الأغصان، الذي يثبت فيَّ وأنا فيه هذا يأتي بثمر كثير، لأنكم بدوني لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئاً" (يوحنا 15: 5)، ومن هنا نستطيع أن نفهم قول الرب: "وعرفتهم اسمك وسأُعرفهم ليكون فيهم الحب الذي أحببتني به وأكون أنا فيهم (يوحنا 17: 26)[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]إذاً لا حياة تعليم حقيقية على مستوى التشكيل والحفر *[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]على صورة الابن الوحيد، إلا في الخليقة الجديدة وحدها، لأن الخليقة العتيقة الساقطة صلده كالحجر الصوان، غير قابله للتشكيل والتغيير، لأنها فاسدة كُلياً وغير نافعه لأنها لن تصلح بعد لشيء، وذلك مثل الطعام الفاسد الذي أنتن ولا يُمكن إصلاحه إلا بصنع آخر غيره جديداً، لكن في المسيح يسوع وحده صرنا خليقة جديدة قابلة للتشكيل كالعجين اللين في يد صانعها، لذلك قيل في النبوة: وأُعطيكم قلباً جديداً، وأجعل روحاً جديدة في داخلكم، وأنزع قلب الحجر من لحمكم وأُعطيكم قلب لحم (حزقيال 36: 26)، ولذلك قال الرسول: إذاً أن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة، الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً؛ لأنه في المسيح يسوع ليس الختان ينفع شيئاً ولا الغرلة، بل الخليقة الجديدة (2كورنثوس 5: 17؛ غلاطية 6: 15)[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]فالتعليم في الكتاب المقدس وحسب إعلان العهد الجديد *[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]ليس هو التلقين للحفظ والاستذكار والدراسة والتدريس، بل هو عملية حفر وتشكيل سري على مستوى الداخل لتغيير الشكل والمنظر، مثلما يعمل الفخاري في الطين ويشكله على صورة جميلة، فكوني أنا صرت خليقة جديدة من الطبيعي أقف أمام من خلقني هذه الخلقة، وحينما أقف أمامه وهو النور المُشرق، يُنير حياتي وبروحه يعمل على تشكيلي من الداخل ليثبت صورته هوَّ ويطبع فيها اسمه كختم ثابت لا ينحل، ويسمر خوفه في لحمي، ويعرفني سره الفائق المعرفة الذي أُخفى عن عيون الطبيعة الساقطة، لهذا السبب يقول الرسول: إذ خلعتم (تخلعون) الانسان العتيق مع أعماله، ولبستم (تلبسون) الجديد الذي يتجدد للمعرفة حسب صورة خالقه، ونحن جميعاً، ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف، كما في مرآة، نتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح؛ لأن الله الذي قال ان يُشرق نور من ظلمة، هو الذي أشرق في قلوبنا، لإنارة معرفة مجد الله، في وجه يسوع المسيح. [/FONT][FONT=&quot](كولوسي 3: 10؛ 2كورنثوس 3: 18؛ 4: 6)[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]حقاً أن سرّ الرب لمن يتقيه، *[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]لأنه يُطْلِعُ خَائِفِيهِ عَلَى مقاصده الخفية عن الذين ليس لهم شركة معه، وَيَتَعَهَّدُ تعليمهم بروحه الخاص، فكما يترأف الأب على البنين هكذا يترأف الرب على خائفيه، لأن رحمته وعدله إلى الدهر والأبد على كل من يحبون اسمه العظيم الذين صاروا لهُ أبناء في الابن الوحيد.[/FONT]

 *[FONT=&quot]اعرفوا إنجيل خلاصكم وتعلموا من الله*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فتصيروا أقوياء بالمسيح يسوع رجائنا المُشترك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولنصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كونوا معافين بنعمة الله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مملوئين بسلامه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]آمين[/FONT]*​  [/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2018)

إلى هنا أعانني الرب وانهيت المقالات والتي ان شاء الرب وعشنا حسب رأي تدبيره من أجل تعليمنا
أن أعطاني نعمة لكتابة ما هو نافع للبنيان سأضع جزء جديد لتكملة هذه السلسلة
التي أطلب من الله أبينا باسم ربنا يسوع ان تكون للنفع والبنيان
حسب قصده لكي نثبت كلنا في طريق البرّ والتقوى ونحيا في نمو مستمر 
أمناء للنهاية حسب قصده منتظرين موعد مجيئه
آمين تعالى أيها الرب يسوع

*(للعودة للجزء الأول من المقالات أضغط هنــــــــــــا)*
​


----------



## mary naeem (11 سبتمبر 2018)

مبدع كالعادة استاذنا​


----------



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2018)

mary naeem قال:


> مبدع كالعادة استاذنا​




*فرح الرب قوتنا يملأ قلبك سلام وبهجة لا تزول*​


----------

